# Povia - Imperfetto (nuovo album)



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2021)

Ultimo disco di *Giuseppe Povia*, ordinabile via email al seguente indirizzo email giuseppepovia @ vodafone.it (senza spazi). Il titolo "*Imperfetto*", deriva dal fatto che la registrazione dei brani è avvenuta tutta in cantina.

I *temi *dell'LP sono vari e a farla da padrone sono gli ideali patriottici e sovranisti del cantautore e le sue posizioni contro l'UE e la Germania. C'è anche un pezzo autobiografico, "*Cameriere*", uno dei singoli estratti dall'album.

Sotto spoiler la tracklist:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1 Torneremo Italia
2 Non So Cos'è L'Amore
3 Tutto Cambierà
4 Come Dio
5 Fanc..o Il Debito
6 2011
7 Brutto Sogno
8 Cameriere
9 Dito Medio
10 Immigrazia
11 Italia Ciao (cover Bella Ciao)
12 Natale Per L'Eternità



Nei post successivi, alcune canzoni provenienti dall'album.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2021)




----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ultimo disco di *Giuseppe Povia*, ordinabile via email al seguente indirizzo email giuseppepovia @ vodafone.it (senza spazi). Il titolo "*Imperfetto*", deriva dal fatto che la registrazione dei brani è avvenuta tutta in cantina.
> 
> I *temi *dell'LP sono vari e a farla da padrone sono gli ideali patriottici e sovranisti del cantautore e le posizioni del cantautore contro l'UE e la Germania. C'è anche un pezzo autobiografico, "*Cameriere*", uno dei singoli estratti dall'album.
> 
> ...



questo ancora suona?? XD


----------



## fabri47 (5 Aprile 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> questo ancora suona?? XD


Certo, non si è mai ritirato, ma l'esprimere certe sue idee lo ha portato quasi alla nicchia. Lo dice in Cameriere "se oggi parlo troppo non mi invitano in tv". Ieri gli ho inviato la mail. Lo comprerò sicuramente per fare un dispetto ai radical chic. Sono sicuro che merita questo album.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Aprile 2021)

A chi è interessato a prendere l'album, preciso che è solo in digitale e vi viene inviato via mail, una volta effettuato l'acquisto. Io ho scelto l'opzione che prevede questo LP ed il precedente "Nuovo contrordine mondiale". Posso testimoniare che Povia è gentilissimo e simpaticissimo e vi viene incontro per ogni vostro problema, tipo mi aveva chiesto il mio whatsapp per contattare una sua collega che mi dava le informazioni di pagamento, io gli ho detto che non ce l'ho e mi ha risposto "_Fai bene, tanto non ce l'ho neanch'io_"  .


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2021)

Oggi mi è arrivata una sua mail, con un video in cui mi ha ringraziato personalmente di aver comprato il cd. Un grande!  

Pensate quello che volete, ma capita di rado trovare cantanti famosi così umili e gentili con il pubblico.


----------



## alexxx19 (15 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi mi è arrivata una sua mail, con un video in cui mi ha ringraziato personalmente di aver comprato il cd. Un grande!
> 
> Pensate quello che volete, ma capita di rado trovare cantanti famosi così umili e gentili con il pubblico.



certo che le parole cantante e famosi fanno un pò a pugni con Povia eh 

si scherza eh...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2021)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> certo che le parole cantante e famosi fanno un pò a pugni con Povia eh
> 
> si scherza eh...


Beh insomma, un pò tutti sanno chi è Povia eh. Anche tu che discuti la sua fama  .


----------

